# Related - I sort of broke something



## bczoom

My shop and main building was moving from "organized chaos" to "general chaos".  

So, I set aside an afternoon/evening/night to clean it up.

It started out nicely.  After a few hours I thought an "adult beverage" was in order so I indulged.   
More cleaning/organizing and adult beverages continued until almost midnight.
Yipee!!! All done.  

Skip forward 2 days...
I now go out to do some things.  Ahhhh, where the heck is everything???    After looking and digging around, I quickly realized that the beverages had an influence on where I thought things "should" go.

Looks like a "re-do" is in order, as soon as I can find everything I put away in the later hours of my cleaning/organizing day.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Been there, done that. So now when I get that urge, I just go out there with the adult pops in tow, sit down on a stool, have a drink and stare at my mess. I feel better and can STILL find everything the next day.


----------



## muleman RIP

Did you find it yet Brian?


----------



## pirate_girl

bczoom said:


> My shop and main building was moving from "organized chaos" to "general chaos".
> 
> So, I set aside an afternoon/evening/night to clean it up.
> 
> It started out nicely.  After a few hours I thought an "adult beverage" was in order so I indulged.
> More cleaning/organizing and adult beverages continued until almost midnight.
> Yipee!!! All done.
> 
> Skip forward 2 days...
> I now go out to do some things.  Ahhhh, where the heck is everything???    After looking and digging around, I quickly realized that the beverages had an influence on where I thought things "should" go.
> 
> Looks like a "re-do" is in order, as soon as I can find everything I put away in the later hours of my cleaning/organizing day.



Our minds tend to take over an "I am brilliant" 'tude whilst under the influence
God I am laughing like hell here.. lol


----------



## bczoom

Bill - It's been 5 years now so I can find "most" of the things I'm looking for.

PG - Yes, I've had multiple "strokes of genius" after partaking in a few.  Wisdom now tells me to write it down _so I can remember it later, if I can read my writing_ instead of acting on it.


----------



## fogtender

You know, no matter how cluttered my shop was, I knew where everything was at....

Then my first wife would go in and *"Clean it up".  *If I was dumb enough to ask her where she* "Might"* have put it, that was the first round in a *"Animated conversation"*.... So then I would have to go out and buy *"New stuff"* because I couldn't find the *"Old stuff".*


----------



## thepooguy

if you clean and organize drunk........just work drunk and youll know right where everythings at.   at least it works for me!


----------



## EastTexFrank

thepooguy said:


> if you clean and organize drunk........just work drunk and youll know right where everythings at.   at least it works for me!



 Now that's the best suggestion I've heard in a while.  Tell me, do you still have all your fingers?????


----------



## Trakternut

EastTexFrank said:


> Now that's the best suggestion I've heard in a while.  *Tell me, do you still have all your fingers?????*




No, but, he doesn't care!


----------



## muleman RIP

I am overdue for another cleanup/reorganize on my shop. Have to do some of it today to make room for getting round bales stacked inside. I try to maintain certain sections for plumbing, electrical etc. That way I know where to go to look for stuff. Wife is on me to find an old hand crank corn sheller I have stashed in there somewhere.


----------



## Catavenger

You just need beernoculars


----------



## muleman RIP

This warm weather is causing problems with the chaos in the barn again. I know I have some conduit clamps that I need to attach the hoop house to the raised bed. A bunch of them are in there somewhere but not with the electrical stuff and not in the plumbing section either. I did clear out enough stuff to move the ladder over and start looking in some of the boxes up on the shelves. It is hell having shelves floor to ceiling in a 14 ft. tall building! It was also suggested that I get working on my boat but that will take a 1/2 day just to move all the stuff piled around it.


----------



## JEV

What I find particularly annoying is finding the shit you KNOW is in the shop, when you don't need it. I needed five 1/2" EMT couplings last week for a small electrical job (supposed to be with the bulk boxes of EMT fittings). Went to the hardware store and paid through the nose for them, only find the box of 100 last night right where they belong. Someone must be moving shit around in the shop when I'm not there, then moving it back a few days later.


----------



## jpr62902

JEV said:


> What I find particularly annoying is finding the shit you KNOW is in the shop, when you don't need it. I needed five 1/2" EMT couplings last week for a small electrical job (supposed to be with the bulk boxes of EMT fittings). Went to the hardware store and paid through the nose for them, only find the box of 100 last night right where they belong. Someone must be moving shit around in the shop when I'm not there, then moving it back a few days later.


 
At least you're not buying new tools because you can't find the ones you thought you had but can't find until after you buy another.  Does anyone need a random orbital sander?  It seems I have an extra one in stock.


----------



## Leni

I bought a beautiful garnet pendant last year.  Wore it to a club meeting at the garden center.  I decided to do a little weeding before going home.  So I took the pendant off because it kept swinging in the way.  To protect it I wrapped in a kleenex.  A few days later I cleaned out my purse.  Need I say more?


----------

